# New double-tail halfmoon male! (Pic Heavy)



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

I just got him last night. He was at the petco for at least 3 weeks and I couldnt let him stay there any longer. (there are a few other ones that have been there longer. I might rescue one of them if there are still there in a few weeks.) 

What is his coloring? He looks like a butterfly? And it looks like he has cellophane at the ends? Idk. Lol. 

But he needs a name. He was pretty much white/clear when I brought him home, but after being in his tank for about an hour he completely changed. 

Here's his new home: (I love the black sand)









His color changing!:
(when I brought him home)









(A few hours later)



















Checking out his new home:


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Holy colour change Batman! 

Just goes to show what stressful environments those little cups in petstores are. 

Personally I'd be tempted to name him after a superhero with a secret identity. Lol.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

He reminds me of my new male DTH  
The one in my profile pic. 

I second the superhero suggestion. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Flint said:


> I second the superhero suggestion.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Na na na na na na na na Na na na na na na na na na BAT-FISH


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

I think I will go with a superhero name for him. Now I have to think of one. I asked my boyfriend what his favorite superhero was and he couldn't decide. So he was no help. Lol


----------



## CarCarGoVroom (Nov 20, 2013)

Night Wing. Robins name when he is an adult.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

What's supermans identity? Clark?


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Bruce Wayne or Clark Kent


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I vote Clark Kent. That was the first name that came into my mind.


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm going to name him Frank Castel! The punisher! Lol


----------



## ilykadothechacha (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you for all the suggestions!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I got that same tank also with black sand. lol
Absolutely stunning fish! Really an amazing example of the potential of all the bettas at petstores.  
I got a boy a while ago that was the same way. He was at the petstore for about a month, at the store he was washed out, dirty peach colored. By the end of the day in my tank he got solid dark red fins and pink body, the perfect Cambodian.


----------

